# Grilled Bacon Wrapped Brats?



## tirrin

Has anyone ever tried grilling brats wrapped in bacon? not flattened brats, but whole brats to be put in hot dog buns.. ive been thinking this over and really want to try it...

my questions.. do i cook the bacon first then wrap the brats? do i wrap both uncooked and throw it on the grill? 

what do you guys think?


----------



## thunderdome

I might try cooking the brats a bit, then wrapping in bacon, then throwing back on grill and letting them finish off until bacon is crisp.

I'm just not a big fan of chewy or underdone brats


----------



## tirrin

i agree..it will obviously be a first for me..and it sounds delicious


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds good to me too! Anything wrapped in bacon has got to be good!


----------



## venture

Sounds like it might be worth a try.  Be sure to check the internal temp on the brats to be sure they are done. It will be interesting to see if the skin on the brats comes out tough.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds good to me too! Anything wrapped in bacon has got to be good!


  That's what I'm thinking


----------



## meateater

I think grilling them wouldn't work, smoking them low and slow now your talking.


----------



## talan64

Two things you can add to "almost" anything and make it taste better.......Bacon and Cheese!

I would maybe pull the skin off the brat, then wrap the bacon and smoke away.  (Grilling wouldn't get both done at the same time)

I say go for it!


----------



## bmudd14474

I would smoke them with thin cut bacon then finish on a hot grill. A little more work but so worth it.


----------



## cowgirl

I do bacon wrapped brats a lot... here's one version..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81732/jalapeno-stuffed-bacon-wrapped-brats

The last ones I did were rather interesting. lol 

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2011/05/i-really-had-my-heart-set-on-bacon.html

They were tasty though!

You don't need to do anything to the bacon but parboiling the brats in beer helps.


----------



## meateater

cowgirl said:


> I do bacon wrapped brats a lot... here's one version..
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81732/jalapeno-stuffed-bacon-wrapped-brats
> 
> The last ones I did were rather interesting. lol
> 
> http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2011/05/i-really-had-my-heart-set-on-bacon.html
> 
> They were tasty though!
> 
> You don't need to do anything to the bacon but parboiling the brats in beer helps.


You just stole my heart!


----------



## venture

Leave it to her to kill a thread?

After she posts, there is nothing more to be said.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater

Venture said:


> Leave it to her to kill a thread?
> 
> After she posts, there is nothing more to be said.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tirrin

wow...

so i just spent 10 mins staring at the screen...

and i came up with wow....

those look amazing, and great job on the innovation...

i am goin to boil my brats in a bit of beer..then wrap and grill!!!

bacon..mans best tasting friend


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Meat, Merv and Tirrin!  Hope you give them a try.. they are really tasty!


----------



## realtorterry

Don't forget to tell & SHOW us how they turned out!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Don'y forget the Qview, Tirrin !!

Bear


----------



## backyardsmokin

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds good to me too! Anything wrapped in bacon has got to be good!


bacon wrapped bacon!!!!


----------



## cowgirl

BackyardSmokin said:


> bacon wrapped bacon!!!!


Definately!!  http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2009/09/smoked-bacon-wrapped-bacon.html
 

One of the benefits to cold smoking CB... you can wrap it in more bacon and hot smoke it later.


----------



## thebarbequeen

Yep, what cowgirl said. I always parboil my brats in beer before grilling. Have fun!


----------



## arnie

OMG!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bacon, jalapenos, brats, butter, onions, bacon wrapped bacon.

All of the food groups are represented in this thread

Now let's see the Qview


----------



## tirrin

ill be grilling them up tonight..my most trusted friend is responsible for the key element to this tasty endeavor..Bacon!!!


----------



## tirrin




----------



## tirrin




----------



## venture

I don't care what anybody says.  That there is just obscene.  Obscene good that is.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## beer-b-q

Great Looking Brats...


----------



## tirrin

some of them turned out better than others..i started to use aluminium foil but against my better judgement i took it off..it wouldve protected against the flare ups, but never the less the flavor was bold and delicious..


----------



## Bearcarver

OMG, I just zoomed in on that last picture !!!!

That's a nice piece of BearView !!

Thanks Tirrin,

Bear


----------



## tirrin

well thanks :)...i was only able to share them with a couple of my friends, but ill try next time to make enough for smf too


----------



## mr t 59874

Looks good.

Mr. T

“If it fit’s, smoke it”


----------

